# Nova estação meteorológica em Cascais



## ruijacome (14 Out 2013 às 23:21)

Boa noite a todos,

É com muito agrado que informo que finalmente irá haver uma estação meteorologica a transmitir dados na Freguesia de Cascais (nao conheço nenhuma)

A mesma será instalada no final deste mês no Corpo de Bombeiros de Cascais e o modelo escolhido será a Davis Vantage Vue 6250 .

Mais noticias brevemente!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2013 às 23:35)

Excelente noticia,essa estação vai ser de grande utilidade,possivelmente irá colmatar algumas lacunas apresentadas pela estacão do Carrascal de Alvide,nomeadamente os dados(errados) de temperatura e precipitação.
Aguardo então por mais novidades, força nisso.


----------



## ruijacome (15 Nov 2013 às 19:40)

Olá a todos,

Já temos a estação a funcionar. Ainda em testes e afinações mas a funcionar!

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=ILISBOAC6


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2013 às 00:25)

Muito bom, agora já tenho uma estação de referência para  puder consultar, principalmente os valores de precipitação.


----------



## ct5iul (16 Nov 2013 às 00:41)

Muitos parabens pela estacao


----------

